

After massive AWS and Google price drops, UpCloud is still more competitive - dirtyaura
http://en.upcloud.com/blog/after-massive-aws-and-google-price-drops-upcloud-is-still-more-competitive/

======
NicoJuicy
Never knew they existing, anybody knows more about them?

~~~
dirtyaura
They are an interesting Europe-based (Finland) cloud server startup.
Apparently doing pretty okay already, so you can trust they don't disappear
overnight.

